# Meet Cashmere



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What sweetheart... She was dumped at a Walmart in southern Mo. someone took her to a shelter and we grabbed her the day before she was to be put down. She is given Cruiser a run for his money..Stealing all his toys.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Hugs to you for rescuing her and kisses to sweet Cashmere! :smooch: I shop Wally World all the time and if I ever come across such a sweet deal she/he will go directly home with me!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What dark ears you have sweetheart!!!! Wow, what a cutie!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She's adorable!!!!! What a sweetie - I can't believe anyone would dump her!


Tiffany


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cutie-love those big eyes!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! I simply don't understand why a shelter would put a healthy puppy as pretty as her on the euth list instead of contacting Golden rescue. I'm very glad you got her in time.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

FOR YOU AND CASHMERE
:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't believe that someone would just dump her. She is so cute! People sure can be mean sometimes. I'm glad that she has someone like you now!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Unbelievable. People like that make me feel ill. Oh well, their loss will be someone's gain.


----------



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

WHAT? Why would somebody just dump her there? She is a baby. It breaks my heart to see how heartless people can be.  She is a cutie. Treasure her.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, She is adorable!! She'll find a forever home in no time


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

She looks like she is saying "Is it OK that I am up here?". I love her name it fits her.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my... she is beautiful. What a sweet face!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What a cutie with those big ol' ears!!! I bet she'll grow in to them in no time!! Hard to believe someone dumped that sweet girl... good luck in finding her a forever home!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> What a beautiful girl! I simply don't understand why a shelter would put a healthy puppy as pretty as her on the euth list instead of contacting Golden rescue. I'm very glad you got her in time.


Her getting dumped is bad enough but I agree with mylissyk, why would she ever be put down!?!?!?!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cashmere is a real beauty. I'm sure Cruiser dosn't mind sharing his toys with this little sweetheart.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a darling. Some shelters just can't be bothered to try and save dogs anymore they'd rather just get rid of them.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I never find anything that good at Walmart. I am glad you rescued her, she will bring sunshine to her forever family & thank you for the chance to find them.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> What a beautiful girl! I simply don't understand why a shelter would put a healthy puppy as pretty as her on the euth list instead of contacting Golden rescue. I'm very glad you got her in time.


Ditto here. That would have been a darned shame. She sure is a cute one!!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a great NAME!! She is sooooo cute!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She makes me think of Abbie as a pup!.Love her long ears and cute face!!.


----------



## Arwen's Mom (Apr 5, 2008)

What a sweetie! I can't believe someone would dump her. People can be so cruel.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Un-freaking-believable!!!! I am so glad you rescued her...she is so cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable and I love her ears. I bet Cruiser doesnt mind sharing his toys with her, I know Bama would like sharing with her. I wish I could find something that cute at walmart.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

what a cutie, i am so glad you found her in time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you got her, she is a cutie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> She is just adorable and I love her ears. I bet Cruiser doesnt mind sharing his toys with her, I know Bama would like sharing with her. I wish I could find something that cute at walmart.


Cruiser sharing his toys...... Well I will just say hes a toy hog..and steals them from the others....


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good boy Cruiser for sharing  what a precious girl, I can't stand people sometimes


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will have to say this girl is one of the best puppies I have had.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh she is a looker. I will take her and Cruiser then.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Ohhhhhhh she is a looker. I will take her and Cruiser then.


You can have her..BUT NOT CRUISER!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She can;t come without Cruiser now that is just the way it is!!!!! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> She can;t come without Cruiser now that is just the way it is!!!!! LOL


Looks like you get a big fat nothing......:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

She's a really cute puppy! I love those ears, so big! XD I am sure she'll get lots of hugs and kisses and the love she so clearly deserves!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW - she is a doll.


----------

